# t jet & fast rip 9.0 help!!



## karma tee (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok, I bought a used t jet2 with fast rip 9.0. I'm running windows 10. My problem is this. The t jet prints perfect out of photoshop.. (cs6) can print anything on white. But I can not get anything into fast rip. It just errors out. Ive tried vector, eps,psd format. I drag and drop the design into fast rip, and it errors out within 30-40 seconds. The weird part is, I can do the print test out of fast rip without any problems. I'm desperately trying to find a way to get a underbase, so I can print on dark garments. Anyone out there using fastrip with windows 10??? 
Ive tried installing on a older windows xp system, with the same problem..... help!!!!!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

karma tee said:


> Ok, I bought a used t jet2 with fast rip 9.0. I'm running windows 10. My problem is this. The t jet prints perfect out of photoshop.. (cs6) can print anything on white. But I can not get anything into fast rip. It just errors out. Ive tried vector, eps,psd format. I drag and drop the design into fast rip, and it errors out within 30-40 seconds. The weird part is, I can do the print test out of fast rip without any problems. I'm desperately trying to find a way to get a underbase, so I can print on dark garments. Anyone out there using fastrip with windows 10???
> Ive tried installing on a older windows xp system, with the same problem..... help!!!!!



I know what is going on. fast rip 9.0 is the old version. I have the latest version of this software with USB dongle. Please pm me for details


----------

